# Another batch of fatties.



## tom37 (May 19, 2010)

I got home early tonight and decided to fire up the drum. Tonight I went with,

1-ground beef with Jeff's rub thru-out. And made in to a loaf roll.

1-breakfast sausage with Jeff's rub thru-out.

1-breakfast sausage with crab meat, pepper jack and cheddar.

1-breakfast sausage with lots of mushrooms and cheddar.

1-petite pot roast

1-small chuck roast (can't remember which cut )

I did the two chucks just for the fun of it since I have never had one.
Only one major mishap, the crab meat and cheese had a bad blow out, I had to sacrifice the kids burrito shells to wrap the fattie with. My sausage is just to lean, when I fry it I have to add grease sometimes. 

My loaf rolls will come out great as always. Can't wait to see the flavor with Jeff's mix in it. In the past I use a rub that is slightly hot, like on ribs its great. But in the loaf it will light your mouth on fire.

Everything went in at 5:30 and the fatties just came out. I believe the chucks are about 170 or 180. 

I really need a solution, my wireless probes won't update and read when I place them at my computer. The house has got steel siding and I am in the basement. Its a real bummer that I have to set them by the basement door and get up every so often to check them. I tried new batteries tonight hopping that was my troubles, didn't make a difference. 

A few more pics later tonight after I slice in the goods.


----------



## meateater (May 19, 2010)

Looking great, I hope you figure out the problem from the bas...I mean Man Cave.


----------



## flbobecu (May 19, 2010)

mmmmmm..

One day this week I will be doing my first "one". Can't wait - as I see..ugh..so many nice fatties here...


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 19, 2010)

A regular fattie festival!  Looks great --- waiting for the final q-view!


----------



## tom37 (May 19, 2010)

*OMG!*

I just ate part of the crap meat fattie and also the failed attempt that ended up in a burrito shell, the burrito shell one is the most fantastic thing I have ever had off the smoker.

I was trying to pick the burrito shell off and finally said the heck with it and ate a piece. I'm tellin ya, this is something to try at least once. The bottom came out crunchy and the sides and top are in between soft shell and hard shell.

No Way can I make the crab meat one any more. The wife said OMG thats almost as good as getting frisky. No more crap meat fattie for her!!!

The chucks are still in, one is approaching 200 and the other is about 185.

Here is the couple pics until the chuck is done.


----------



## tom37 (May 19, 2010)

OK 12:50 here and way way past my bedtime. Good Grief I sure hope its starts raining early tomorrow, so I can catch up on my sleep. I did a tour down the street with food in hand. The general census was mushroom was a tie with the crap fattie. So it looks like those will be high on the demand list at this house hold. Specially since I have over 100 lbs of sausage in the freeze from last years hog, and it needs to get ate soon.

The last chuck came out a little while ago and is ready for bed. Now I can't tell the difference between the two I bought so next time I will have to write down what I get and only get one kind. 

The taste was completely and totally wonderful. 

I will have the rest of the pics tomorrow night. 

I would also like to say a big Thank You to each and every person that makes this site go around,with out all the great people here I am sure I would have never smoked a chuck. Just never thought about it. I was stuck on ribs pork brisket and chicken until now. 

Have a great day.
Tom


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2010)

Man oh Man your fatties look awesome and I bet they were really good too. Now for the ife I think I might make her them crab fatties alot more tom. Dude think about it....... But you have to get some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for pulling this one off. I tink the fattie is like the bonus plan for joining here. did you ever hear about it before joining the great SMF?????


----------



## tom37 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks mballi3011,

Man I am an old softy at heart, she will give me that sad look and say how much she really wants it and I will be out the door.

Have you heard of anyone using the burrito shell instead of bacon?

I listened to the weather man last night, he said rain today so I stayed up late, then today it didn't hardly spit a drop or two all day. Lesson learned, don't listen to the weather man any more. If I don't fall asleep I will post the rest of the pics after bit.


----------



## tom37 (May 20, 2010)

Ok, finally got the chuck pics, sory there is only one of them turned out good.

Taste was pretty good, but it was just a touch on the dry side.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2010)

Dude...Where's the bacon?!?


----------



## lugnutz (May 27, 2010)

everyone wants bacon..hmmm bacon fattie..bacon stuffed with bacon then wrapped in bacon..hmmm bacon loaf..mmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Dear Doctor, I'll see you soon


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 29, 2010)

Easy Lugnutz!

Bacon makes everything better my friend.  The taste is amazing and even bacon has some health benefits...look it up!

This is a meat forum, right? And bacon is meat...smoked meat I believe.

Just wrap me in bacon and I'm a happy, happy man!!!   LOL....


----------

